# Track Condition



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

I have Tomy track and was wondering about lightly rubbing it with some OOO steel wool to take the shine off rather than paint it. Good idea / bad idea?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Steel wool and slot cars are a major no-no. If any of that steel wool gets into your motors they are toast. :drunk:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Interesting, why would you want the shine off? After a year or so, mine seemed to go away for the most part. Now I do a light WD-40 rub down every now and then to give it a good cleaning and refresh. :freak: 

Cars seem to run a little smoother after a fresh rub down. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Why would I want the shine off? For the same reasons guys paint their track I guess? Just a little more realism. Slot V, the tracks are still in their boxes unpacked. I was going to do this while the pieces are in hand. Not on an assembled track. Then blow them clean with compressed air. Still a no no?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Jerzferno said:


> I have Tomy track and was wondering about lightly rubbing it with some OOO steel wool to take the shine off rather than paint it. Good idea / bad idea?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

When I was young and stupid, I used to use steel wool to clean the rails, pickup shoes and even the comm on my T-Jets and AFX. Somehow, and this is probably one of the great miracles of our time, I never blew out an armature.

No matter how much I tried to clean it up, the steel fragments were always there, clinging to the motor magnets.

A few years ago when I decided to put the track back up, I cleaned the track really good (before assembling). I then really cleaned each car.

I am now steel fragment free, but would never, ever do it again. Nor would I go near someone's track who did do it. If you did use steel wool, and then had someone else over to run cars, you would end up with one ex-racing friend.

Joe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

if i wanted to remove the shine,i would be more likely to use extra fine grit sandpaper,say 600 grit to start...then a very thorough cleaning with a clean cloth and rubbing alcohol,compressed air for the slots,and the rail slots...mind you i am never in the possesion of shiny new track anyways...sigh.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Instead of steel wool maybe try a 3M Scotch Brite pad>?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> No matter how much I tried to clean it up, the steel fragments were always there, clinging to the motor magnets.


If you do get metal dust or shavings clinging to your magnets try using a small ball of plumbers putty to clean your magnets. I've had good luck with it.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Slot V, that was my next suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Please reports the results you get with the Scotch Brite pad. I've got a reconfiguration coming up and was noticing the differences in the finish of the various track peices while I was eyeballing things.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Will do. Im going to buff a piece or two tonight. Ill let ya know.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jerzferno said:


> Will do. Im going to buff a piece or two tonight. Ill let ya know.


 
If you can, post the before and after pix! Thanks, rr :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*I did this before*

I was looking at some corners on my track and totally forgot I had sanded these in the past. With the thousands of laps on my track, the corners eventually got shiney with the surface worn from repeated use. I used a fine grain sand paper rubbed in the direction of the track to put a small grooving into the plastic for added adhesion. Just watch the rails.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Not even going to post a pic. The track looks to be shinier. LOL


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Shoot it with dullcote maybe . . .


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

If you really like "wool" abrasives, some of the toy train guys used to use bronze wool instead of steel wool. A little softer, and the motor magnets don't attract it. It used to be available at boating supply stores - if I recall correctly, the boaters liked it because it wouldn't scratch the plating on their fittings, like steel wool does. Don't know if it's still available or whether it's been replaced by the scrub-pad things. 

Which makes me wonder - are we sure all the scrub-pad abrasives are non-magnetic? Too lazy to get up and test the ones I have. I don't use them for slots, anyway.

-- D


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Ive seen it. They are still around. I decided to race and not worry about the look of the track. It'll get dull over time. RACE ON!


----------



## underdog69s4u (Feb 9, 2009)

i used scotch bright and hair clipper oil and it turned out amazing and without any residue it brought it back to looking brand new


----------

